# September Wedding Questions



## tykenn28 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello everyone!!! hopefully this will get some attention. I'm doing a wedding Labor Day Weekend and am curious about how much food to cook. I want to minimize leftovers but obviously running out isn't an option. I'm very green. This will only be my second paid cook. I'm doing Pulled pork, Beans, cheesy potatoes, pasta salad, and fruit, salad. I'm planning on purchasing 1/2# of pork per person but I'm just kinda scratching my head as far as how much of the sides to make. I'll be serving the food out of full size 2 1/2" deep chafer pans. Does anybody have any idea how many people a full pan of potatoes or beans will feed? I'm thinking a full pan should feed 30is but I'm just looking for a little direction here.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

As for the pork served it for many gatherings and have good luck serving 4-5 oz cooked portions so your really close with your 8oz raw portion. We've done cheese potatoes often and cook them in an electric roaster then serve in chafers.. rule of thumb that works for us about 90 people per roaster. Beans would be similar as potatoes but we find less people like them so you'll get more portions from a roaster. Pasta and fruit salads we normally get 20-30 servings from a 1/2 steam pan. Sounds like a great menu with lots of options that also plays into the serving size people take. Also think about the crowd roughly how many young kids and ladies.


----------

